
Bought my first mechanical keyboard - anubhav8421
https://youtu.be/Fv0A3qCzxZ0
======
wilsonbright
I recently bought Zebronics for $40 and its worth the investment. Has improved
accuracy and productivity.

~~~
anubhav8421
Sounds awesome.

